# Shameless



## JLEphoto (Oct 2, 2010)

So, there is no bones about what I am doing here. I am really trying to get my photography business off the ground and I need all the help I can get. If you have a chance would you please visit my Facebook Fanpage and sign up to be a fan. I have stagnated at 211 fans but I know if I can just get a few of you on board that number will increase. Thanks for your efforts and please feel free to stop by my website and let me know what you think. I understand that the layout likely needs help so pointers would be appriciated.

FACEBOOK: Eldridge Studios | Facebook


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 4, 2010)

A shameless plug thread. Good idea.  :thumbup:


----------



## bremner53 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think you would have a better following if you had some more photos on the site.  Just a suggestion


----------



## gsgary (Oct 5, 2010)

Facebook is **** so no i wont be going to your fan page


----------



## JLEphoto (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Bremner...  I was trying to avoid that and direct folks to the actual blog and website but I am seeing the need to add the photos...  

gsgary...  You can always go and follow the blog...  :>)


----------



## darkchild (Oct 24, 2010)

done.


----------



## JLEphoto (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks darkchild!!!  Bremner, I added a few photos and there will be more to come.  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 25, 2010)

Just a hint, if you are trying to sell weddings and portraits, then it should be the first thing you show me.

If i am looking for a wedding for portrait i do not want to see all the landscape and wildlife on you main page.


----------



## burgo (Oct 26, 2010)

try facebook ads, they are cheap and you can target them locally so you know they are going to potential customers.   I have 2 websites. One which is just about my wedding photography and another that is about all my other photography.  That way I can target my online ads more effectively.


----------



## JLEphoto (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, I have been toying with the idea of splitting the content into two sites so that one is dedicated to Weddings/Portraits and the other to the "fine art" aspects.  Good to hear it come from someone else.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 9, 2011)

I am also trying to increase my facebook fan numbers, with potential customers.  I figure the more there are the more that will get exposed to my fan status updates and the more people will see my business name. 

I just started a baby contest, people submit pictures to me for 2 weeks, then they go up into a photo album on my fan page, and people vote by hitting "like".  I think people have to be a fan to be able to hit like, so this should increase my fans.    hopefully they will remain a fan after.  

The winner will get a free portrait and a base package, hopefully they will decide to buy more.  

I thought this info might be useful to the OP that is trying to boost their fans.    If this works I may do one of these every few months.


----------



## Trisha W (Feb 9, 2011)

Just a quick question here, really curious about this because I've been seeing it a lot with different facebook "business pages", what is the big deal about having a huge number of "likes"? Just because a business runs a contest, and someone's friends have to "like" the page to vote for the picture doesn't mean that all those people are even seeing the main pages. My friends who are entering contests like that are posting direct links to the "like" button, and then another link directly to their picture, to save their friends time, and just get them to vote. 
I'm not meaning to be rude or anything, I've just been really curious about this.


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 9, 2011)

The more fans you have, the more popular you appear to be and more in demand.  Its an image thing.

If I were checking out a wedding photographer and I had two that I was looking at, the one with 50 fans will look like someone that is just starting compared to the one with 2000 fans.

Also when someone becomes a fan, it shows in their status page, and their friends may see it and check out the fan page and might be interested in using their services.

And finally, people that have never heard of my business will hear about it when they hit the like button.  Which may remain in their memory when they need pictures next time.

There is a lot of if's there, but I figure it doesn't hurt.  Hopefully no one posts direct links.

Mean while I am also getting a lot of email addresses from people submitting the photo's.  Ready to use for future email updates.


----------



## Trisha W (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you. Like I said, I've just really been curious, I've been asked to go vote for someone's pictures several times this month on different ones, everything from hairbows to motorcycle sites! lol


----------

